# Mehrere Mails mit einem Button versenden



## Andy1407 (26. August 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, wie ein Button zum absenden einer Mail 'programmiert' werden muss?
Ist auch das versenden von mehreren Mails mit nur einem Button möglich?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Andy


----------



## pamax (26. August 2005)

Hi,

 kommt darauf an wie du es machen willst....
 Willst du die mailto funktion verwenden oder
 es dynamisch mit PHP machen?

 pMx


----------



## Andy1407 (26. August 2005)

Hi pamax

Ich muss leider die mailto-Funktion benutzen, da die mail()-Funktion von PHP nicht läuft (wird nicht unterstützt).

Hast du eine Idee wie das mit mailto geht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit mailto eine Mail an mehrere Empfaenger schicken kann.
Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht, schau doch einfach mal bei SelfHTML.


----------



## Andy1407 (26. August 2005)

;-)

Da hab ich schon geschaut aber nix sinnvolles gefunden :-(

Mit der mail()-Funktion in PHP wäre das ja alles kein Problem *heul*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2005)

Hast Du kostenlosen Webspace oder wo liegt die Seite?
Ist mail() deaktiviert oder warum geht die Funktion nicht?


----------



## Andy1407 (26. August 2005)

Deaktiviert in dem Sinn is se nicht.

Es läuft nur kein Sendmail oder ähnliches.
Das darf leider auch nicht installiert werden :-(


----------



## hondocrx (26. August 2005)

So kann man mehrere Empfänger angeben. Die Adressen mit Semikolon Trennen


```
<a href="mailto:Adresse1@gmx.de;Adresse2@gmx.de">Mailen</a>
```

MfG


----------



## Andy1407 (26. August 2005)

Genau so hab ich das auch gemacht.

Das Problem ist nur, dass es verschiedene Leute gibt und jeder soll ne andre mail erhalten, obwohl nur ein Button geklickt wurd-


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2005)

Vielleicht geht es mit JavaScript, bin aber nicht sicher.
Aber mit reinem HTML wird das wohl nicht moeglich sein.


----------



## Andy1407 (26. August 2005)

Das hab ich befürchtet :-(


Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?


----------



## admichi (28. August 2005)

Wie werden den die Nachrichten erstellt?
Sind das vordefinierte Texte die versendet werden sollen oder selbstgeschriebene?


----------



## Andy1407 (31. August 2005)

Hallo admichi

Jede Nachricht wird einzeln mit php generiert.


----------



## admichi (31. August 2005)

Ich versteh noch nicht ganz, was das für einen Hintergrund hat!
Wenn ich fragen darf, wofür werden die verschiedenen Nachrichten benötigt?
Ist vorher ein Formular auszufüllen, oder ist das alles schon vorgegeben?

Lg Admichi


----------



## Andy1407 (31. August 2005)

Du darfst fragen ;-)


Für ein Wiki-System sollen ca. 150 User angelegt werden.
Die Userdaten stehen bereits in einer CSV-Datei.
Aus dieser CSV-Datei werden die Benutzerkonten angelegt.
Bei jedem Durchlauf der Schleife wird ein neuer User angelegt und der Text für die Mail generiert.

Bislang ist hinter jedem Namen ein Link welcher die Mail (mit mailto) enthält.
Bei jedem KIick öffnet sich ein Outlookfenster in dem die Mail angezeigt wird.
Diese muss dann nur noch mit ALT + S versendet werden.

Es muss aber für jeden User auf einen extra Link geklickt werden.
Bei 150 Usern ist das ein bisschen viel geklicke.
Daher sollten die 150 Mails automatisch geöffnet werden, so dass der User nur noch auf ALT + S bleiben muss um alle Mails zu versenden.


In eine Mail kann das nicht gepackt werden, da jeder User andere Zugangsdaten bekommen soll.

Das senden über die PHP mail()-Funktion ist nicht möglich, da die Funktion nicht 'installiert' ist.

Hoffe, du hast alles verstanden ^^


----------



## admichi (31. August 2005)

Hast schon mal gschaut ob du nicht irgendwo einen Webspace mit der Mail funktion findest?

Kann dir mal vorläufig anbieten das PHP Skript bei mir aufn Server zu lagern, hat aber eine Zwangswerbung!

Aber für dein Problem hab ich jetzt ohne die Mail funktion keine Lösung!


----------



## Scorpion-Stinger (31. August 2005)

Hi, 


also direkt zu deiner Frage kann ich dir auch keine Antwort geben, da ich auch der Meinung bin, dass dieses Problem nicht durch reine HTML zu realisieren ist. Ich hätte da aber eine Lösung in PHP, bei der die mail()-Function nicht genutzt wird.

Dieses Script müsstest du dann nur noch an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen


```
<html>
<head>
<title>E-Mail Center</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="copyright" content="Mathias Schröter,http://www.schroeter-Administrator.de">
<meta name="robots" content="all">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.inputtext {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size: 14px;
font-weight: normal;
color: #000000;
text-decoration: none;
background-color: #ffffff;
padding: 2px;
height: 20px;
width: 250px;
border: 1px solid #102291;
}
.inputtextarea {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size: 14px;
font-weight: normal;
color: #000000;
text-decoration: none;
background-color: #ffffff;
padding: 2px;
height: 150px;
width: 250px;
border: 1px solid #102291;
}
.inputbutton {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size: 12px;
font-weight: bold;
color: #000000;
text-decoration: none;
background-color: #ffffff;
padding: 2px;
border: 1px solid #102291;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body><center><table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr> 
<td> 
if (!empty($HTTP_POST_VARS)) {extract($HTTP_POST_VARS);}
$remote = getenv("REMOTE_ADDR");
$date = date("m.d.Y H:i:s");
if ($remote == "") $ip = "<i> no ip </i>";
else $ip = getHostByAddr($remote);
if (!isset($ausgefllt)){ 
?>
<form name="form1" method="post" action="email.php">
<center><table width="319" border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2">
<tr valign="center"> 
<td colspan="5">&nbsp;<font size="4" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" color="#102291"><strong><center>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;E-Mail Center</font></center></strong></font><br>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td width="55" align="right" valign="top"><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b>Name</b></font></td>
<td width="250"><input name="Name" type="text" class="inputtext" size="40"></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td align="right" valign="top"><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b>E-Mail</b></font></td>
<td><input name="Email" type="text" class="inputtext" id="Email" size="40"></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td align="right" valign="top"><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b>Nachricht</b></font></td>
<td><textarea name="Nachricht" cols="40" rows="8" class="inputtextarea"></textarea></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td align="right"><input name="kopie" type="checkbox" id="kopie" value="checkbox"></td>
<td> <font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Mir bitte ein Kopie der Nachricht zusenden</font></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td>&nbsp;</td>
<td> 
<input type="submit" class="inputbutton" value="Absenden"> 
<input name="ausgefllt" type="hidden" id="ausgefllt" value="1"> 
</td>
</tr>
</table></center>
</form> 
<?php }
else 
{
//Daten überprüfen
if (empty ($Name)) { 
die ("<p class=\"inputbutton\"><br>Geben Sie bitte Ihren Namen ein<br><br>
<a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
if (empty ($Email)) { 
die ("<font face=\"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif\" size=\"2\" color=red>Geben Sie bitte Ihre Emailadresse ein<br><br>
<a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
if(!eregi("^[a-z0-9\._-]+@+[a-z0-9\._-]+\.+[a-z]{2,4}$", $Email)) { 
die("<p class=\"inputbutton\"><br>Geben Sie bitte eine gültige Emailadresse an.<br><br>
<a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
if (empty ($Nachricht)) { 
die ("<p class=\"inputbutton\"><br>Geben Sie bitte eine Nachricht ein<br><br>
<a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
 
$Nachricht = stripslashes($Nachricht);
$Nachrichthtml = ereg_replace("\n", "<br>", $Nachricht);
$date = date("d.m.Y H:i:s"); 
echo "
<p><br><br>
<table width=\"400\"><tr><td class=\"inputtextarea\" width=\"400\">
<FONT face=arial size=2>
Guten Tag, <u><b>$Name</b></u>, 
<br><br>
vielen Dank für Ihre e-Mail!<br>
<p>
<FONT face=arial size=2><b>
<p>
<u><b>Ihre Nachricht:</b></u><br>
$Nachrichthtml<br><br><br>
 
<HR NOSHADE SIZE=\"1\" WIDTH=\"400\" ALIGN=\"LEFT\">
<br><b>
<a href=\"javascript:history.go(-2);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
&laquo;&laquo; zurück</A>
</td></tr></table></center>";
 
// Formulardaten verschicken
$header = "From: $Name <$Email>\n";
$header .= "Reply-To: $Email\n"; 
$header .= "Content-Type: text/plain"; 
mail("deine@Mail-adresse.de", "Ihr e-Mail-Center","
Sie haben am $date folgende Mail erhalten:
--------------------------------------------------------
 
Name: $Name
Email: $Email
-------------------------------------------------------
$Nachricht
 
 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
$REMOTE_ADDR
","$header");
//Bestätigungsemail an den Absender
if(isset($kopie))
{
$header1 = "From: Dein Name <deine@Mail-adresse.de>\n";
$header1 .= "Reply-To: deine@Mail-adresse.de\n"; 
$header1 .= "Content-Type: text/plain"; 
mail("$Email","Rückmeldung Kontaktaufnahme", "
Guten Tag, $Name,\n
vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch auf meiner Homepage!\n
---------------------------------------------\n
Folgende Nachricht ist bei mir eingegangen:\n
Ihr Name: $Name
Ihre Email: $Email
 
----------------------------------------------
 
$Nachricht\n
---------------------------------------------\n
 
Wir haben Ihre Nachricht erfolgreich erhalten.\n
Wenn nötig werde Ich schnellstmöglich darauf antworten.
 
mit freundlichen Grüßen,
 
Dein Name\n\n
","$header1"); 
}
}
?> 
</td>
</tr>
</table></center>
</body>
</html>
```
 
Gruß,

Mathias 


*PS: Das sieht hier ziemlich kompliziert aus, aber wenn du es mal in einen Editor kopierst (Phase5, Dreamweaver, etc.) dann wirst du sehen, dass es ganz einfach und logisch ist.*


----------



## fish-guts (31. August 2005)

Moin

 Hast du gar kein PHP? oder lediglich die Funktion mail() deaktiviert? Weil damit wärs wirklich am einfachsten.

 Gruss FG


----------



## admichi (31. August 2005)

Scorpion-Stinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> also direkt zu deiner Frage kann ich dir auch keine Antwort geben, da ich auch der Meinung bin, dass dieses Problem nicht durch reine HTML zu realisieren ist. Ich hätte da aber eine Lösung in PHP, bei der die mail()-Function nicht genutzt wird.
> ...



Servus, hab das jetzt versucht! bekomme auf Line 87 einen parse Error!! ;-)


----------



## Scorpion-Stinger (31. August 2005)

Hi,

er hat PHP denn er sagte ja:



> Jede Nachricht wird einzeln mit php generiert


 
und er sagte auch, dass mail() nicht funktioniert



> Das senden über die PHP mail()-Funktion ist nicht möglich, da die Funktion nicht 'installiert' ist.


 
erst lesen, dann schreiben...  


Gruß,

Mathias


----------



## Scorpion-Stinger (31. August 2005)

Sorry, hatte mich verschrieben:



```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>E-Mail Center</title> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
<meta name="copyright" content="Mathias Schröter,http://www.schroeter-Administrator.de"> 
<meta name="robots" content="all"> 
<style type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
.inputtext { 
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; 
font-size: 14px; 
font-weight: normal; 
color: #000000; 
text-decoration: none; 
background-color: #ffffff; 
padding: 2px; 
height: 20px; 
width: 250px; 
border: 1px solid #102291; 
} 
.inputtextarea { 
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; 
font-size: 14px; 
font-weight: normal; 
color: #000000; 
text-decoration: none; 
background-color: #ffffff; 
padding: 2px; 
height: 150px; 
width: 250px; 
border: 1px solid #102291; 
} 
.inputbutton { 
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; 
font-size: 12px; 
font-weight: bold; 
color: #000000; 
text-decoration: none; 
background-color: #ffffff; 
padding: 2px; 
border: 1px solid #102291; 
} 
--> 
</style> 
</head> 
<body>
<center><table width="320"  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr> 
	<td> 
	  <?php
if (!empty($HTTP_POST_VARS)) {extract($HTTP_POST_VARS);}
$remote = getenv("REMOTE_ADDR");
$date = date("m.d.Y H:i:s");
if ($remote == "") $ip = "<i> no ip </i>";
else $ip = getHostByAddr($remote);
if (!isset($ausgefllt)){ 
?>
	  <form name="form1" method="post" action="../../test%20php-section/email.php">
		<center><table width="319" border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2">
		  <tr valign="center"> 
			<td colspan="5">&nbsp;<font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif" color="#990000"><strong><center>&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;E-Mail Center</font></center></strong></font><br>
</td>
		  </tr>
		  <tr> 
			<td width="55" align="right" valign="top"><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b>Name</b></font></td>
			<td width="250"><input name="Name" type="text" class="inputtext" size="40"></td>
		  </tr>
		  <tr> 
			<td align="right" valign="top"><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b>E-Mail</b></font></td>
			<td><input name="Email" type="text" class="inputtext" id="Email" size="40"></td>
		  </tr>
		  <tr> 
			<td align="right" valign="top"><font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><b>Nachricht</b></font></td>
			<td><textarea name="Nachricht" cols="40" rows="8" class="inputtextarea"></textarea></td>
		  </tr>
		  <tr>
			<td align="right"><input name="kopie" type="checkbox" id="kopie" value="checkbox"></td>
			<td>			  <font size="2" face="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif">Mir bitte ein Kopie der Nachricht zusenden</font></td>
		  </tr>
		  <tr> 
			<td>&nbsp;</td>
			<td> 
			  <input type="submit" class="inputbutton"  value="Absenden"> 
			  <input name="ausgefllt" type="hidden" id="ausgefllt" value="1"> 
			</td>
		  </tr>
		</table>
	  </form> </center><center>
<?php }
else 
{
//Daten überprüfen
if (empty ($Name)) {  
	die ("<p class=\"inputbutton\"><br>Geben Sie bitte Ihren Namen ein<br><br>
 <a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
if (empty ($Email)) {  
	die ("<font face=\"Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif\" size=\"2\" color=red>Geben Sie bitte Ihre Emailadresse ein<br><br>
 <a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
if(!eregi("^[a-z0-9\._-]+@+[a-z0-9\._-]+\.+[a-z]{2,4}$", $Email)) { 
	 die("<p class=\"inputbutton\"><br>Geben Sie bitte eine gültige Emailadresse an.<br><br>
 <a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
if (empty ($Nachricht)) {  
	die ("<p class=\"inputbutton\"><br>Geben Sie bitte eine Nachricht ein<br><br>
 <a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
 &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&laquo;&laquo; zurück&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</A><br><br></p>");}
 
$Nachricht = stripslashes($Nachricht);
$Nachrichthtml = ereg_replace("\n", "<br>", $Nachricht);
$date = date("d.m.Y H:i:s");  
 echo "
 <p><br><br></center><center>
 <table width=\"319\"><tr><td class=\"inputtextarea\"  width=\"319\">
 <FONT face=arial size=2>
 Guten Tag,  <u><b>$Name</b></u>, 
 <br><br>
 vielen Dank für Ihre e-Mail!<br>
 <p>
 <FONT face=arial size=2><b>
 <p>
 <u><b>Ihre Nachricht:</b></u><br>
 $Nachrichthtml<br><br><br>
 
 <HR NOSHADE SIZE=\"1\" WIDTH=\"400\" ALIGN=\"LEFT\">
 <br><b>
 <a href=\"javascript:history.go(-2);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
 &laquo;&laquo; zurück</A>
  </td></tr></table></center>";
  
// Formulardaten verschicken
$header = "From: $Name <$Email>\n";
$header .= "Reply-To: $Email\n";	 
$header .= "Content-Type: text/plain"; 
mail("deine@email.de", "Ihr e-Mail-Center","
Sie haben am $date folgende Mail erhalten:
--------------------------------------------------------

Name:	   $Name
Email:	  $Email
-------------------------------------------------------
$Nachricht
 
 
-------------------------------------------------------- 
$REMOTE_ADDR
","$header");
//Bestätigungsemail an den Absender
if(isset($kopie))
{
$header1 = "From: dein Name <deine@email.de>\n";
$header1 .= "Reply-To: deine@email.de\n";	 
$header1 .= "Content-Type: text/plain"; 
mail("$Email","Rückmeldung Kontaktaufnahme", "
Guten Tag,  $Name,\n
vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch auf meiner Homepage!\n
---------------------------------------------\n
Folgende Nachricht ist bei mir eingegangen:\n
Ihr Name:	   $Name
Ihre Email:	 $Email

----------------------------------------------

$Nachricht\n
---------------------------------------------\n

Wir haben Ihre Nachricht erfolgreich erhalten.\n
Wenn nötig werde Ich schnellstmöglich darauf antworten.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

dein Name\n\n
","$header1"); 
}
}
?>	  
	</td>
  </tr>
</table></center>
</body>
</html>
```
Gruß,

Mathias


----------



## admichi (31. August 2005)

was steht den in diesem file?
test%20php-section/email.php

Lg Admichi


----------



## Scorpion-Stinger (31. August 2005)

Das ist nur der Pfad zu meiner PHP-Datei. Sie postet sich quasi selbst.


Dass heist: wenn du die Datei als email.php speicherst, dann 

```
<form name="form1" method="post" action="email.php">
```
 oder als kontakt.php, dann

```
<form name="form1" method="post" action="kontakt.php">
```
 
Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen... :-( 


Gruß,

Mathias


----------



## Andy1407 (2. September 2005)

Hallo Leute.

Dake für eure Hilfen.

Ich werde das Script vom Matthias gleich mal ausprobieren ;-)


Danke

MfG
Andy1407


----------



## Andy1407 (3. September 2005)

Hallo Mathias.

Hab dein Script jetzt testweise auf meinem eigenen Rechner laufen lassen.
Ich erhalte jedoch immer folgende Fehler nach dem abseden:



> Warning: mail() [function.mail]: Failed to connect to mailserver at "localhost" port 25, verify your "SMTP" and "smtp_port" setting in php.ini or use ini_set() in c:\programme\Apache\htdocs\ucs\mail1.php on line 148



Und wenn zusätzlich eine Kopie angefordert wird:


> Warning: mail() [function.mail]: Failed to connect to mailserver at "localhost" port 25, verify your "SMTP" and "smtp_port" setting in php.ini or use ini_set() in c:\programme\Apache\htdocs\ucs\mail1.php on line 1744



Woran liegt das?

Danke für deine Antwort.

MfG
Andy1407


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Das liegt daran:


> Failed to connect to mailserver at "localhost" port 25


Hast Du einen Mailserver auf dem Rechner laufen?
Ich nehme mal spontan an nicht.


----------



## Andy1407 (3. September 2005)

Richtig.
Ich habe keinen Mailserver laufen.
Hab das in der php.ini aber auch auskommentiert.

Daher sollte das Script kein mail() verwenden.
Mit der HTML mailto()-Funktion gibts da keine Probleme.


MfG
Andy1407


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

mailto in HTML ist auch keine Funktion, sondern nur ein Link.
Dabei wird die eMail ueber den Mailclient des Users verschickt, was aber voraussetzt, dass dieser konfiguriert ist.


----------



## Andy1407 (4. September 2005)

Ich kenn mich da nicht so mit aus....

Jedenfalls klappts mit mailto aber nicht mit dem Script :-(
Trotzdem danke.

MfG
Andy1407


----------



## Christopher Perrin (4. September 2005)

Scorpion-Stinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> also direkt zu deiner Frage kann ich dir auch keine Antwort geben, da ich auch der Meinung bin, dass dieses Problem nicht durch reine HTML zu realisieren ist. Ich hätte da aber eine Lösung in PHP, bei der die mail()-Function nicht genutzt wird.
> ...



Da ist aber so weit ich sehe sogar 2x die mail() Funktion drin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. September 2005)

Siehe diese beiden Kommentare aus dem Script:

// Formulardaten verschicken
//Bestätigungsemail an den Absender


----------



## Andy1407 (4. September 2005)

Hat Mathias nicht geschrieben:




> also direkt zu deiner Frage kann ich dir auch keine Antwort geben, da ich auch der Meinung bin, dass dieses Problem nicht durch reine HTML zu realisieren ist. Ich hätte da aber eine Lösung in PHP, bei der die mail()-Function nicht genutzt wird.




Also geht das auch nur mit mail().

Danke


MfG
Andy1407


----------



## Christopher Perrin (5. September 2005)

Da steht dich:"..bei der die mail()-funktion nicht genutzt wird." Aber sie ist dich drin also stimmt die Aussage nicht 

  btw. immer muss ich meine Beiträge editieren .. dumme Rechtschreibung . Kann man die Netiquette nicht bei mir aussetzen ^^


----------

